# Southbend Heavy 10 Lathe - $1500 (Ripon, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Mar 4, 2020)

Southbend Heavy 10 Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Southbend heavy 10 lathe for sale. 10x48 3 jaw and 4 jaw Chuck Quick change tool post Few other...



					modesto.craigslist.org


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 4, 2020)

This one has been up for quite some time, and the price seems reasonable for a heavy 10. It makes me wonder if something is up with the lathe or seller.

I did notice there is only one lever on the gear box, shouldn't there be two?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 4, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> This one has been up for quite some time, and the price seems reasonable for a heavy 10. It makes me wonder if something is up with the lathe or seller.
> 
> I did notice there is only one lever on the gear box, shouldn't there be two?


the early ones had a single tumbler


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 4, 2020)

Plus the early ones have the flat top on the quick change tool box. Might be pre 1935? Doesn’t matter if the bed isn’t worn. Condition is everything, not the age.


----------



## MontanaLon (Mar 4, 2020)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Plus the early ones have the flat top on the quick change tool box. Might be pre 1935? Doesn’t matter if the bed isn’t worn. Condition is everything, not the age.


I've seen the single tumbler QCGB on lathes dating to after WWII by a couple of years. Mine is late '39 or early '40 and has a single tumbler.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 4, 2020)

Yep, agreed. We have one in the shop, more or less identical to this, delivered to the Navy in March,1943.  My personal 9” SB, made in 1924 also has the identical QCGB , flat top.  Guess the most interesting thing to know would be the SN.


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 5, 2020)

With one tumbler then do these early ones have to use change gears to get the whole range of threads like the Chinese 9x20 lathes?


----------



## MontanaLon (Mar 5, 2020)

No change gears needed, they just moved the 2nd tumbler to the top. The range may be a little different but likely not where it would matter to a hobbyist.


----------

